# DBX soundfield Rehab project??



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

got a pair of these for free, I know they came from someone who always kept them indoors in climate controlled home.... I know the drivers needs to be replaced. ( foam is just about gone) Should I spend some money on these and see what they can do. The cabinets seem to be pretty stout. I don't have pics yet. Maybe put in some new drivers.

this is a iamge I found on the interwebs of what im looking at picking up:

http://d2heru13qkbk4q.cloudfront.net/media/567907/scaled/DSC03498.JPG


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never heard them and don't know if they are highly valued, but it is worth getting an idea of repair costs at least.

See if you can get re-foam kits for them. I've never done it, but I've read many times that it is really easy.

You can also contact DBX and see if they have replacement drivers, but that might be expensive. Still worth checking.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Pics of yours will help...

I'm seeing a 3-way with "ambiance" side tweeter, unless the 3-way is the side (trapezoids usually have long side on-wall). 
- If the mid/tweeter are shot, you'll need to buy replacements from the manufacturer.
- if the woofer's surrounds are shot, you may be able to repair; I did my Advents with no issues. 

You'll also want to go through the crossover and replace any damaged, degraded or low-quality components with equivalents. This crossover may be doing something interesting with all those tweeters, so you'll want to keep the originial design, even as you upgrade or repair it. 

Driver testing is both mechanical and electrical. 
- Assuming a good surround, move the cone in and out, listening for rubbing or debris in the voice coil gap. Hard to do on small drivers/tweeters.
- check continuity with a Ohm-meter or a simple battery test; 1.5v won't harm woofers and mids, and most tweeters, and you can verify polarity based on the direction the cone moves. 
- Then listen to it, as these tests only catch the catastrophic failures; it could work but sound bad.

HAve ufn,
Frnak


----------

